# Bikeshop Krise in Frankfurt ?



## BOOZE (2. September 2009)

Irgendwie glaube ich echt, die haben ne Krise unsere wenigen Frankfurter Bikeshops?
Freundin wollte ein Beachcruiser, klar schwierig, ein Radladen hatte einen da, Preis OK, Farbe weniger, gut geht schon, kaufen ähh weniger, warum?
Da war eine Kundin die wollte es evtl. kaufen, ist sich aber nicht sicher,
Hallo?
wir winken mit den Geldscheinen, nee er versucht uns lieber einen in "unserer" Farbe zu besorgen, wer nicht will, der hat schon!

Wollte mein neues Bike zusammenschrauben, festgestellt, dass ich nicht die Passenden Kurbelinnenlagerschrauben habe, Freundin losgeschickt, was bringt die mit, 4 Stück, Händler meinte die werden einzeln verkauft, also zwei Mal,  obwohl zwei im Tütchen?
Jaa, meine keine Ahnung, der Händler wohl noch weniger!

Nächster Bikeshop, zwei Meter Schaltzug aussen, was bring der mir?
Bremsaussenzug!
Nein Danke, er meinte nur püühh ist doch das Gleiche, ja ist klar?

Nächster Bikeshop, zwei Meter Schaltzug aussen, ja haben wir 9 Bitte, ok doch so teuer, egal brauche ich, so mal dran ans Bike, ihh was ist das, irgend so ein Billigzeug vom Schaltaussen, viel dicker als die von Shimano, passt nicht richtig und gleich eingerissen, oh man geht es den schon so schlecht das die jeden Scheiss verkaufen müssen und versuchen die Kunden selbst mit so kleinbeträgen zu prellen?


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. September 2009)

Hast du Probleme.... 
Manchmal liegt das Missverständnis an der Ausdrucksweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

Mit solchen Kleinigkeiten lernt man welcher Händler die Mühe wert ist und welcher nicht  Anders gehts leider nicht (obwohl, bei manchem ist der Ruf schon so tief im Erdreich, dass es die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen..).
Jetzt bist du ja schon um ein paar Erfahrungen reichen  Versuchs mal mit Mainbike oder Hibike, da bist du in guten Händen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mit solchen Kleinigkeiten lernt man welcher Händler die Mühe wert ist und welcher nicht  Anders gehts leider nicht (obwohl, bei manchem ist der Ruf schon so tief im Erdreich, dass es die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen..).
> Jetzt bist du ja schon um ein paar Erfahrungen reichen  Versuchs mal mit Mainbike oder Hibike, da bist du in guten Händen



Mainbike war ich nch nicht, aber beim anderen steigt die anzahl der negativen meldungen, echt schade


----------



## BOOZE (3. September 2009)

Mainbike wollte mal von mir 80 für eine gebrauchte Dämpferfeder haben und den Worten, ja die könnte passen, aber umtauschen ist nicht.
Aber schön das jetzt jemand endlich Cannondale in Frankfurt führt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

Naja, die negativen Meldungen zu Hibike halte ich für "weniger seriös". Das liegt einfach an der großen Bekanntheit und dem entsprechend großen Kundenkreis. Da gibts dann einfach naturgemäß ne Menge Leute die erst zufrieden sind wenn man ihnen vollends in den Arsch kriecht.
Aber ich glaub ich bin da sowieso eher weniger problematisch. Ich hab auch immer schon die Artikelnummern parat und guck vorher ob die Sachen auf Lager sind oder nicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. September 2009)

Ok dann mal eine "weniger seriöse" Meldung in Kurzform.

1. 2 Sätze Bremsbeläge bestellt. Lt. Shop verfügbar.
2. 3 Tage später Mail bekommen das 1 Satz fehlt.
3. 2 Tage später zufällig im Shop gewesen und gefragt. Leider Pech gehabt da Freitag Nachmittag und keiner mehr im Büro.
4. Abends noch mal geschaut und den Artikel im Shop nicht mehr gefunden. Die Artikelnummer aus meiner Bestellung gibt es nicht mehr!
5. Bestellung storniert!

// Rocky


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

Naja gut, shit happens. Aber die Regel ist das bei denen sicherlich nicht. Die wissen sogar was du willst wenn du von bestimmten Ersatzteilen für Gabeln zum Beispiel redest, da guckt dich selbst so mancher "zertifizierter Rock Shox Händler" dumm an


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. September 2009)

Bei Hibike habe ich vor zwei Monaten Flaschenhalter bestellt, die angeblich auf Lager waren. Nach zwei Wochen war noch nix da, so dass ich mal nachhakte, wo die bleiben. Da sagte man mir, dass die Flaschenhalter erst in frühestens drei Wochen verfügbar wären...
Damit war für mich der Käs' gegessen und ich stornierte meinen Auftrag


----------



## guuuude (3. September 2009)

Naja wenn ich mir überlege wie bescheiden die Abwicklung meines VPX bei Hibike war

Besser ned dran denken!

Oder die Pfeiffe im Laden als ich Crankbrother pedale gekauft habe........

Auch lieber verdrängen!!!!!


----------



## prozak (9. September 2009)

so, und weil's so aktuell ist und ich immer noch auf 180 bin, mal kurz meine erfahrung mit einem shop oberhalb der berger straße. ich letzte woche ein rebuild kit für meine eggbeater bestellt. die allerspätestens mitte dieser woche da sein sollten. nach einem anruf heute hab ich dann erfahren, dass die noch gar nicht bestellt sind, weil sie erst einen mindestbestellwert von 150 euro bei importeur haben müssten. gesagt hat mir das keiner und wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, würd ich wahrscheinlich bis nächstest jahr warten  erstaunlich nett hingegen zeigte sich montimare, die sogar eins auf lager haben und mir meine eggbeater auch gleich wieder zusammenschrauben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. September 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> so, und weil's so aktuell ist und ich immer noch auf 180 bin, mal kurz meine erfahrung mit einem shop oberhalb der berger straße.


Du warst doch nicht etwa bei Fahrrad Böttgen, oder? Wenn ja, das ist neben Bikemax der anerkannt schlechteste Bike-Shop hier in Frankfurt. Also zukünftig meiden.


----------



## prozak (9. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Du warst doch nicht etwa bei Fahrrad Böttgen, oder? Wenn ja, das ist neben Bikemax der anerkannt schlechteste Bike-Shop hier in Frankfurt. Also zukünftig meiden.


ich wollte aber nicht nach kronberg und mainbike konnte auch nicht weiterhelfen... da wirds dann eng in ffm. beim brügelmann versuchs ich schon gar nicht mehr. aber im grunde hast du recht...


----------



## BOOZE (9. September 2009)

Was war noch mal Brügelmann?


----------



## melacom (23. September 2009)

Von wegen Bikeshopkrise! Einige habens echt nicht nötig!
Meine Erfahrung mit Fahrrad-Böttgen: *Wer viel Geld ausgeben und sich als Kunde schlecht behandeln lassen will, ist hier genau richtig.*
Auf meine neues ("nur")600 Euro Bike - wurde - trotz Auslaufmodell - kein Rabatt gewährt, selbst die erste 100 Kilometer-Inspektion ist kostenpflichtig. Beim Kauf eines Fahrradhelmes wurde ich nachweislich falsch beraten, der Helm war viel zu klein und passte nicht. Und das, obwohl der Mitarbeiter von Fahrrad-Böttgen mir den Helm noch selbst enger gestellt hatte. Kommentar eines anderen Fahrradhändlers:"Damit haben Sie überhaupt keinen Schutz, wir hätten Sie mit sowas überhaupt nicht gehen lassen". 
Daraufhin habe ich den Helm zurückgebracht. Bei der Reklamation fehlte der - nicht miterworbene - Plastikaufsatz an der Front. Die Erklärung, dass dieser im Laden verblieben sei wurde von der unfreundlichen Mitarbeiterin mit der Bemerkung: "Ich habe keinen Anlaß, Ihnen das zu glauben" ignoriert. Nachdem sie mir Lügen unterstellt hatte, bestand ich darauf, den zuständigen Verkäufer hinzuzuziehen. Das wurde abgelehnt: "Wegen sowas rufe ich doch niemanden an seinem wohlverdienten freien Tag an". Die Rückzahlung des Betrages wurde verweigert, dazu sein man gesetzlich nicht verpflichtet. Ich könne entweder einen neuen (wesentlich teureren) Helm kaufen oder einen Gutschein bekommen.
Fazit: Mangelhafte Beratung, schlechter Service, völlig pampiges und unakzeptables Verhalten. In meinen Augen ein ganz klarer Fall für den Verbaucherschutz.


----------



## Everstyle (23. September 2009)

Ich glaube denen muss man echt mal eine Mail mit den Kommentaren hier schreiben...


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. September 2009)

Vom Böttgen hatte ich vor 13 Jahren mein erstes Mountain Bike 
Alles war top und der Preis auch gut...die erste Inspektion war sogar kostenlos. 
Später, bei den Reparaturen wurde allerdings so richtig zugelangt und die Leute wurden auch unhöflich. Seitdem meide ich den Laden. Man hört ja auch nichts Gutes von denen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melacom (24. September 2009)

...ich habe Sie jetzt angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass ich eine Entschuldigung sowie eine Stellungnahme erwarte...bin ja mal gespannt und halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Chris360 (24. September 2009)

Teilweise sind die Bikehändler wirklich rotzfrech - da frage ich mich doch, weshalb? Sind es die Kunden, also wir Fahrradfahrer, auch, oder warum sind die so? Schlechter Verkauf? Sollen die sich doch gar nicht wundern, bei dem Verhalten.
Beispiel Hibike: Neulich war ich da, wollte mir ein Rocky Mountain Carbon Hardtail anschauen. Nur auf Drängen wurde es gewogen, über 11kg. Meine Frage, weshalb das so schwer sei, wurde damit beantwortet, dass es so günstig sei (Hallo!! Deutlich über 2000 EUR!!) und deshalb günstige Komponenten verbaut seien. Okay, Rocky Rahmen sind ja immer recht teuer, auf meine Nachfrage, ob man die billigen Komponenten nicht tauschen könnte: Ja, könnte man machen, aber dann muss man die neuen komplett bezahlen und für die alten ziehen wir 20% ab. Toller Service, echt ohne Worte.
Die Kompetenz bei Hibike ist wirklich gegen Null gesunken, kaum jemand mehr im Laden, der sich auskennt, zumindest wenn ich da bin. Immer die gleichen Pfeiffen, die da rum laufen. Mag den Laden nicht. 

Die wollen anscheinend kein Geld mehr verdienen, mehr als mit den Scheinen wedeln und sagen, dass ich bar bezahle, kann ich wohl nicht mehr machen. Da kann ich auch ordentliche Beratung und einen guten Preis erwarten.
Ansonsten hat sich der Bikekauf vor Ort erledigt, da wird nur noch online bestellt. Habe bislang mit Online-Bestellungen keine Probleme, sehr kompetent und freundlich!

Chris


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. September 2009)

Kleine Läden kann man in der Regel eher empfehlen als die großen. 
Bei den kleinen Läden hat der Kunde direkten Kontakt mit dem Eigentümer, der natürlich Interesse hat, seine Kundschaft glücklich zu machen, als ein unterbezahlter Angestellter...


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Kleine Läden kann man in der Regel eher empfehlen als die großen.
> Bei den kleinen Läden hat der Kunde direkten Kontakt mit dem Eigentümer, der natürlich Interesse hat, seine Kundschaft glücklich zu machen, als ein unterbezahlter Angestellter...



Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Daher habe ich mein Radl beim örtlichen gekauft. Das war mir der höhere Preis wert. Dafür durfte ich vor der Bestellung mit dem Radl (das gleiche wie ich erwerben wollte) eines Mitarbeiters, das zu dem Zeitpunkt keine 3 Wochen und 20km alt war ein ganzes Wochenende Probefahren (wir reden hier über einen Hobel der 4500 Euro+ Klasse !). Daher haben wir auch noch zwei Bikes bei dem Händler gekauft.

Paradebeispiel für das Versagen von großen Händlern in RLP: Fahrrad-Franz ! Die totale Nullnummer !

Mfg Gerald


----------



## melacom (24. September 2009)

Böttgen war eigentlich mein local dealer. Ich achte schon sehr darauf, dass auch meine Nachbarn leben können und kaufe viel vor Ort - aber auch bei alteingesessenen Familienbetrieben ist man vor schlechtem Benehmen nicht sicher


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2009)

neuwied bei frankfurt?  lohnt es sicht dort 4500eurohobel auszuleihen und dann noch drei davon zu kaufen?
interessiert, d.


----------



## MAMOARMIN (29. September 2009)

HM, also ich hatte bei Hibike bisher meist Glück...aber die verdienen ihr geld halt im Internet und der Laden ist wahrscheinlich da, weil er da sein muss..sonst kratzen die verehrten Kunden an der Ladentür "sind halt grad in der Nähe"...die Preise must ja aus dem Netz übernehmen und da isses evtl. schlecht mit gutbezahlten fachleuten...trotzdem habe ich bisher immer Glück gehabt...


----------



## MissQuax (30. September 2009)

Also ich muß jetzt doch mal eine Lanze für HIBIKE brechen:

ich bin seit Anfang 2008 Kunde im Ladengeschäft und kann zum allergrößten Teil nur Positives berichten! Ich bin bisher überwiegend kompetent beraten worden (gehe meist zu "meinen zwei Stamm-Verkäufern"), selten vorgekommene Fehler wurden ganz selbstverständlich auf HIBIKE-Kosten korrigiert, habe so manche gute Empfehlung bekommen, (berechtigte) Reklamationen wurden schnell und unkompliziert direkt im Laden geregelt oder in angemessener Zeit beim Hersteller durchgesetzt, Werkstattarbeiten (z. B. Einspeichen einer neuen Nabe) wurden perfekt durchgeführt.

Die Auswahl an Teilen und Zubehör - egal ob für mein Alltags-Hardtail, meinen Leichtbau-Karbonrenner oder für meine Freeriderei - ist sehr groß, es ist zwar nicht immer alles sofort lieferbar, aber das liegt meist an den Zulieferern (was ich etliche Male im Internet und bei anderen Fachgeschäften überprüft habe!) Über den Status einer Bestellung wird man von Zeit zu Zeit per E-Mail informiert und kann dann reagieren (abholen, stornieren, Ersatzprodukt kaufen).

Und gute Preise bekomme ich auch immer!

Für mich ist eindeutig hier in der Region HIBIKE erste Wahl!


----------



## BOOZE (1. Oktober 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Für mich ist eindeutig hier in der Region HIBIKE erste Wahl!



Stimmt, für mich auch, weil sonst kein anderer, so eine Auswahl und fast alles direkt verfügbar hat, wie Hibike.


----------



## Nirolo (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey


also ich habe in letzter Zeit recht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit den HÃ¤ndlern hier in der Gegend gemacht.

Mein Stamm-HÃ¤ndler war zuerst das Montimare in der Mainzer LandstraÃe, da ich dort mein erstes Cube gekauft habe. Nach etwas Ã¼ber einem Jahr hab' ich das Rad dann zur zweiten Inspektion gebracht und auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten hingewiesen (habe zwei Schrauben an den Pedalen verloren, deshalb bitte alle wichtigen! Schrauben Ã¼berprÃ¼fen und nachziehen ; die Kette springt ab und an zwischen zwei GÃ¤ngen, das sollte noch nachgestellt werden). FÃ¼r die Inspektion habe ich 35â¬ bezahlt und naja war keinen Cent wert. Die Schaltung hab' ich anschlieÃend selbst eingestellt (mittlerweile kann ich das glaub' ich auch einigermaÃen, damals noch nicht...). Das stÃ¤rkste ist aber: Trotz Hinweis auf eventuell lockere Schrauben, hat sich keine 2 Wochen spÃ¤ter die Halterung von meiner Hinterradbremse fast verabschiedet. Die Schraube hat sich selbst zu 3/4 rausgedreht. 

Soviel zu den schlechten Erfahrungen.

Gute Erfahrung hab' ich mit Mainbike gemacht. Beim Wechseln meines Hinterrads haben sich die Bremskolben meiner Hayes herausgedrÃ¼ckt und ich hab die Dinger nicht mehr richtig reinbekommen. Also ab zum Mainbike. Einer der Jungs schaut sich das an und friemelt mir das mit einigem Aufwand wieder hin. Bezahlen sollte ich "nur was fÃ¼r die Kaffeekasse, wenn du willst". Sowas nennt man wohl guten Service  (dass das Rad nicht bei Mainbike gekauft war interessierte Ã¼berhaubt nicht )

Mit Hibike hab' ich auch bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich suche n neuen Vorbau mit mehr Rise, bin mir aber noch nicht wirklich sicher, wieviel mehr es sein soll. Also frag ich mal nach und siehe da: Ich darf den "sÃ¼ndhaftteuren" einstellbaren Vorbau mal kurz im Hof anschrauben und selbst ausprobieren, welchen Konfiguration bequem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (16. Oktober 2009)

nicht, das mich das gewundert hätte: http://tinyurl.com/yk5fq5w


----------



## drinkandbike (13. März 2010)

Nirolo schrieb:


> Gute Erfahrung hab' ich mit Mainbike gemacht. Beim Wechseln meines Hinterrads haben sich die Bremskolben meiner Hayes herausgedrückt und ich hab die Dinger nicht mehr richtig reinbekommen. Also ab zum Mainbike. Einer der Jungs schaut sich das an und friemelt mir das mit einigem Aufwand wieder hin. Bezahlen sollte ich "nur was für die Kaffeekasse, wenn du willst". Sowas nennt man wohl guten Service  (dass das Rad nicht bei Mainbike gekauft war interessierte überhaubt nicht )
> 
> .



diese guten Erfahrung kann ich leider nicht teilen:

-moots Zirkel Rahmen (neu) zu ihnen gebracht: Auftrag bestand im Ablängen der Gabel, kürzen der Bremsleitungen, Fräsen der Bremsaufnahme hinten, Einstellen der Schaltung - kurzum ich wollte das Bike fahrfertig abholen.

- am Abholtag einen Anruf erhalten: es gibt ein Problem - wir haben dir das Schaltauge bei einem Richtversuch abgebrochen. Schaltung konnte im Vorfeld nicht eingstellt werden. Ups...ach ja ..es könnte auch sein das dein Hinterbau schief ist.

- neues Schaltauge angefordert: Hab ich selbst machen müssen da mainbike nicht in die Gänge kam (49,70 für mich) 

- neues Schaltauge montiert - Fakt Hinterbau bleibt schief - Schaltauge steht nicht gerade. O. K Moots macht auch mal Mist

Rechnung bezahlt für die Posten die bearbeitet wurden. Als ich nachfragte was mit dem Preis für das Schaltauge sei wurde mir gesagt dies sei mein Problem. Ich erwiderte dass ein halbwegs guter Schrauber vor einem Richtversuch eines Schaltauges das Schaltauge unter die Lupe nimmt und es sich anschaut ob es selbst verbogen ist. Desweiteren hätte ich mir gewünscht das bei so einem gravierenden Problem die Firma mainbike Kontakt zu mir als Kunden aufgenommen hätte und vor einem Richtversuch an einem sauteueren Rahmen mit mir gesprochen hätte. Antwort: Dann hätte ich vorher sagen müssen das ich angerufen werden möchte bei solchen Problemen. Sorry da hab ich mich dann schon gewundert. Der Laden ist für mich gestorben.

P.S Der Aluhinterbau des Moots Rahmens ist krumm - das Schaltauge war und ist aber gerade gewesen.


----------

